# comment passer des fichiers et dossiers en CHMOD 777



## Nebuchad34 (26 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir,
je viens de switcher, et je vais beintôt devoir faire la présentation sur le MacBook Pro d'un site que j'ai conçu sous DreamWeaver. Ayant utilisé des scripts Php qui font appels à des bases de données, j'ai installé MAMP sur le mac pour ne pa sm'embêter à activer les trucs intégrés à OS X.

Bref, ça fonctionne très bien du côté de MAMP, mais un script (freenews) nécessite que certains fichiers soient passés en CHMOD 777 sur des machines UNIX.

Dans le terminal, je n'ai pas compris comment faire
j'ai donc téléchargé Bat Chmod, mais je ne vois rien qui soit relatif à un CHMOD 777.

Je n'y connais absolument rien, j'ai juste compris que ce CHMOD sert apparemment à la gestion des droits de modfication des fichiers

Alors, please Help !


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (27 Avril 2006)

Nebuchad34 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'y connais absolument rien, j'ai juste compris que ce CHMOD sert apparemment à la gestion des droits de modfication des fichiers
> 
> Alors, please Help !



Ok ! C'est très simple.

1) Ouvre le Terminal.
2) Tape chmod 777 pour que tout le monde ait les même droits, ou 744 pour que tout le monde puisse lire le fichier, mais seul l'administrateur pourra le modifier ;
3) Derrière chmod xxx, fais un glisser-déposer dans la fenêtre du terminal de l'icône du fichier dont tu veux modifier les droits.

That's All !


----------



## Nebuchad34 (27 Avril 2006)

je ne suis pas sur que ça fonctionne.
Quand je valide, il ne m'affiche rien de plus qui pourrait me confirmé que le CHMOD du fichier a été modifié.

En tout cas, je ne peux toujours pas installer le script freenews après. Quand je donne els renseignement sur l'accès à MySQl (localhost, root, root) et que je clique sur Ok, il se relance et me redemande la même chose. ET dans phpmyadmin bien sûr, aucune BDD n'a été créée...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2006)

tape dans le répertoire du fichier :

ls -lah

il te listera le fichier avec ses droits qui devraient être rwxrwxrwx

ou si tu le veut simplement executable :

chmod +x mon_script.sh


----------



## Captain_X (27 Avril 2006)

faudra quand même qu'un jour on m'explique pourquoi utiliser MAMP ?

quand j'achète une bagnole je rajoute pas un joint de culasse....


----------



## Nebuchad34 (28 Avril 2006)

Déjà parceque j'ai cherché un peu à passer par la solution intégrée, et il fallait apsser par le terminal et compagnie pour l'activer. MAMP m'offre une solution très simple d'emploi et qui convient parfaitement à ce que je veux faire (une simple présentation de site)

Ce que je voudrais, c'est faire fonctionner ce statané script. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il ne crée pas cette base de donnée à la c**.

Je pense toujorus qu ele pb se situe au niveua de ce fishu CHMOD


----------

